# Wow Wow Wow!!



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/91053128/knit-motorcycle-cozy-sculpture-by?ref=af_circ_favitem


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree, OMGosh! Someone had alot of time on their hands, along with alot of yarn.


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, everybody has a different talent, I guess. Certainly an interesting piece of "art".


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe I could do that to my car but I need it to get to work lol


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats one fantastic motor bike if i was 40 years younger i would loved to have made that for my son,to much fiddly bits for the wornout hands these days.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I facebooked a picture of that for all of my motorcycle riding friends. I did NOT offer to knit one up for them, though!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Simply delightful! Would love to see it on public display.


----------



## lolarskids (Feb 26, 2012)

my husband passed last year but he was always telling people that he was gonna get me some steel wool so i could knit him a car or a bike. i am so glad he's not here to see this ,i 'd be one busy knitter. love it


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

$13,000!! I admire the work, but I could certainly think of better things to do with that kind of money!
Jan


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

that was AWESOME1111 and I hate motorcycles (having been burned badly 40 years ago when my old stupid boyfriend dropped the bike and I was burned on the lower part of my leg. it's a pain you never forget) christine


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree Jan...
And I can appreciate art....just confuses me when others ..the needy need hats, scarfs, etc...JMHO



jumbleburt said:


> $13,000!! I admire the work, but I could certainly think of better things to do with that kind of money!
> Jan


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Incredible!!!


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL....I just sent this Motorcycle cozy picture to my son and exclaimed "Hope I get your name in the Christmas Grab next year." He's probably dying right about now, as he knows what a knitting freak I am....


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Now I have to make some kind of cozy for my friends Chad and Melissa's motorcycle. I'm thinking gas cap. I'm not going to cover the whole bike. What do y'all think? 

..Chad


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting'


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Bet no biker dude would be caught dead on this bike, at least none that I know. ROFLMFO loopingrope


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

oh, no, it's ruined. I am an old biker woman, that is not a nice thing to do to a bike. It probably was a dead one tho.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

mak123 said:


> that was AWESOME1111 and I hate motorcycles (having been burned badly 40 years ago when my old stupid boyfriend dropped the bike and I was burned on the lower part of my leg. it's a pain you never forget) christine


Ah, road rash, all bikers get it at some point.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I agree Jan...
> And I can appreciate art....just confuses me when others ..the needy need hats, scarfs, etc...JMHO
> 
> 
> ...


where is the 'like' button? all this tree limb and trunk covers, I think they could have knit several sweaters, hats, gloves, mittens. Anything useful rather than that stuff they call art.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I showed it to my DS and got "The Look". He already thinks I'm crazy. Edith M


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

It is WOW,but what's the point?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I had to repost this as well.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, never seen anything like it, its cute, but like the rest of you i can think of some others things to spend that kind of money on


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/91053128/knit-motorcycle-cozy-sculpture-by?ref=af_circ_favitem


This motercycle is fantastic. My son would have appleplexie if I wanted to do that to one of his cycles. He dosent live in the state and I don't want to do it anyway. I thought it was a stuffed toy of some sort when I first saw it. It is really something.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I appreciate knitting as art sculpture. Another creative level. Who knows, perhaps someday we will see it in an art museum. I saw felted objects at the art museum recently and they really made a statement.


----------

